# Making a 2000 Nissan 25HP to a 30HP



## BassNBob (Jul 26, 2008)

Converting a 2000 elec. start 25 HP Nissan to a 30HP. What needs to be done?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 26, 2008)

Why are you converting this motor?


----------



## heavy-chevy (Jul 26, 2008)

i know on an omc 25 the only difference is the carb and manifold to match. may be similar on your Nissan. find a parts fiche and cross reference all the part numbers from the 25 to 30 to see what the different ones are.


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks like the same guts to me....except the 25 is a 2 cylinder & the 30 is a 3 cylinder....at least for the particular model year listed........

25 HP- https://www.outboardmotor.net/motors/430.html

30 HP- https://www.outboardmotor.net/motors/428.html

ST


----------



## heavy-chevy (Jul 26, 2008)

that sucks, cant make a twin into a triple... there may be other years that used a tuned up 25 as the 30, so you should check other years before you give up.


----------



## Zum (Jul 27, 2008)

How do you gain from a 25 to a 30hp?2-3 mph,plus burn more gas?Unless you have to do work to it anyways,it probably wouldn't be worth it.Thats just an opinion.


----------



## heavy-chevy (Jul 28, 2008)

you people puzzle me, why would anyone want more power? it should go without saying that if you can get more, easily, at a fair price, you should. 5hp is a significant increase on an engine that only makes 25.


----------



## Zum (Jul 28, 2008)

I stand by my above statement.I would like more power but if you have a good working outboard why mess with it for 2-3mph and burn more gas.Unless it needs work or your real mechanically inclined and just want to try it,why would you.Then again my trolling motor gets more use than my outboard(95-5%).


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 28, 2008)

Because you can? :?: 

Why do people put aftermarket wheels on a vehicle when they come with a perfectly functional set from the factory?

Why do guys put decks and carpet in jon boats? Are they missing a floor?

Why do people buy sidescan sonar instead of just fishing?

5hp is a decent jump on a 25hp motor. It's not always about speed. His boat may be heavy and needs the increase in torque and hp to get it on plane.


----------



## Zum (Jul 28, 2008)

That last statement makes sense.


----------



## heavy-chevy (Jul 28, 2008)

I guess it does depend on how nice the outboard is too, if it were a brand new motor i probably wouldn't try it. but otherwise 5hp is an increase that may be worth the time/money depending on what needs to be done...


----------



## BassNBob (Jul 28, 2008)

I have added 3/4" plywood from the from to the middle bench which added weight so I feel while I having a mechinic look at my other problem I would see if this can be done. I read that on a 2005 model you can do this so now I'm asking can you do this on a 2000.

Thanks for all the response.


----------



## heavy-chevy (Jul 29, 2008)

oh yea, you could use a 30 on that, that looks like a pretty big boat for a 25. check if the 2005 25 is the same as your 25.


----------



## Nickk (Jul 29, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> Why do people put aftermarket wheels on a vehicle when they come with a perfectly functional set from the factory?



you should put spinners on your trailer


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 30, 2008)

Nickk said:


> you should put spinners on your trailer



I suspect if someone wanted to, they have every right.

Several of the bass boat manufacturers are now putting "dubs" on their trailers.

Not my thing, but whatever floats their boat.


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2008)

Nickk said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > Why do people put aftermarket wheels on a vehicle when they come with a perfectly functional set from the factory?
> ...



I seen a 1980's Rusty Ford Taurus rolling down the street with spinners. Not the good spinners either, the cheap hubcap ones. He was pimpin :LOL2:


----------



## heavy-chevy (Jul 30, 2008)

I wouldn't put rims on my truck for looks, but there is more to it then just looks. a wider rim provides better functionality by allowing wider tires. the point is just because it works perfectly fine from the factory doesn't mean it cant be better.


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 30, 2008)

Jim said:


> I seen a 1980's Rusty Ford Taurus rolling down the street with spinners. Not the good spinners either, the cheap hubcap ones. He was pimpin :LOL2:



lol....and probably had to listen to the $1000 stereo thumping the bass in his $300 car with $20 speakers...........

ST


----------

